# Exilim Z4 oder Ixus 400



## Deemax (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den beiden Kameras gemacht? Ich möchte mir entweder die Casio Exilim Z4 oder die Canon Ixus 400 kaufen. 

Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welche es seinen soll. Brauche sie für Fotos z.B in Disco oder im Urlaub. 
Kann mir einer einen Tip geben, in den Testberichten unterscheiden sie sich nicht viel.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Hast Du die beiden mal in der Hand gehabt? Die Exilim ist viel kleiner als die Ixus. Wenn Dir das wichtig ist, dann nimm die Exilim. Wenn dir etwas bessere Bildqualität wichtiger ist, dann nimm die Ixus.


----------

